
Lord of the Wings - BugLover
https://www.seas.harvard.edu/content/lord-of-wings
======
yesenadam
Links to original paper, _A simple developmental model recapitulates complex
insect wing venation patterns_ :

[http://libgen.io/scimag/index.php?s=A%20simple%20development...](http://libgen.io/scimag/index.php?s=A%20simple%20developmental%20model%20recapitulates%20complex%20insect%20wing%20venation%20patterns)

------
jjtheblunt
Read the article, saw no mention of DeLaunay or Voronoi ! How can that have
been overlooked?

~~~
kkylin
Relation to Voronoi is discussed in the original paper:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/09/11/1721248115](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/09/11/1721248115)

------
naringas
the simulated thickness scaling is not quite right

------
plg
code?

~~~
chrxr
From the full article on PNAS: [https://github.com/hoffmannjordan/insect-wing-
venation-patte...](https://github.com/hoffmannjordan/insect-wing-venation-
patterns)

------
leptoniscool
Amazing!

